# My first RoomEQWiz test



## homestudio (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,
I recently built a singing-booth/performance space at home. This studio-project is also the subject of my bachelor's degree at the University of Turku, Finland (majoring in musicology). I don't have much/at all experience in room treatment. Below is a spetral decay measurement graph. The signal path is:

Computer-EMU 0404 - Allen/heath Zed 14 - Genelec 8030 ---> Behringer ECM8000 - Zed 14 - EMU 0404 - computer. Zed's eq flat.

I'm trying to figure out what kind of resonators / etc I should build to even out the freq. response.

The walls of the singing booth are unsymmetrical. 

















any ideas?

all help appreciated!

regards, 
-Andy


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room is relatively small and as such, will need to be treated relatively heavily. While the walls are not parallel, they're not enough out of square to eliminate bass modal problems - just enough to make them harder to predict where they'll be.

Can you set your vertical scale so it goes from the peak down about 60db and the horizontal scale to be Logrithmic instead of linear so we can better see what's happening? In general, covering all surfaces with thick absorption is going to be your best bet.

Bryan


----------



## homestudio (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. The left wall is actually a bit more angled, but it still might be as you said, that it's not enough tilted. Either way, initial tests and recordings have showed that the room is not a total catastrophe, at least in my ears' opinion.. Three of the walls have a relatively light particle board-rockwool-particle board construction, so the basses seem to pass through quite easily, altough the stc rating seems to be sufficient for a home studio recording space. 

heres the new waterfall:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If the booth is purely for vocal/voiceover, you'll not need to be too concerned with anything below about 150Hz. I'd pretty much kill it with something at least 4" thick and add whatever you need in the box. Don't forget the ceiling as the 2nd through 4th harmonics are right in the heart of male voice assuming standard room height or a bit shorter.

Bryan


----------

